# Is classical music appropriate for a party?



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

i 've got to organize a company gathering for tomorrow (cocktails and sweets)

and i want to impress the guests,

by including some classical pieces in the music part.

*please propose anything you think it will be appropriate*


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I had a lost classical music on my christmas party but later we switched on old rock'n'roll...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

We have listened to Wagner and Schumann


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One thing you need to think of imo is that lots of classical music have a wide dynamics range, making it less suitable for "background music". If I had to select classical music for a party, I'd pick something like Vivaldi concertos.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Is classical music appropriate for a party?


Prokofiev and Shostakovich composed some music especially for the party.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I have no idea about the public in your party, but in my opinion it is not suited at all unless it is a very specific public composed of classical listeners. Most non-listeners will be bored.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I have been known to accompany my parties with my favourite CD of Renaissance Dances from Susato and Praetorius:


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

If classical music was played on parties, perhaps I would even go to them!


Baroque music, having a more or less stable dynamic level, is a way to go. If you want something more recent, try Schostakovich's Jazz Suites and the Suite for a Variety Orchestra. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've gone to some restaurants where classical music was playing rather softly in the background. Unless everyone at the party are classical music fanatics, that's the way I would do it, softly, unobtrusively. I mean guests at a party are supposed to be conversing, no?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

No, I don't think so

but .... if you must ..... (and please, Franz, forgive me for suggesting it) ... Schubert's works for two pianos (or even one piano and four hands) might entertain those who don't wish to babble whilst not disturbing the wittering


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I thank all of you

you are giving me some very clever ideas

yes to vivaldi, schumann, prokofiev, shostakovich, schubert, renaissance dances

yes to soft background music playing

the public is not specifically trained in classical sounds, but they will listen pleasantly. ( i hope) 


i wish i could use teletransportation to invite all of you hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^No need for that. A business class ticket will do just fine!


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

And at party's end when you want to send everybody home you can put on some dodecaphony.
With my friends five minutes of Schoenberg are enough.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Only if its an awesome party.

You could try something in the Nachtmusik/nocturne line, which I believe has its origins in background music for parties.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Best idea! Yes! For the guests who are overstaying their welcome, turn up the volume with some atonal music!
Warning: Keep front door open to prevent guests from running through it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Late Brahms piano pieces are always nice, clara s. Played softly so guests can hear each other talking.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

clara s said:


> View attachment 32665
> 
> 
> i 've got to organize a company gathering for tomorrow (cocktails and sweets)
> ...


You could try with some pieces from the Telemann's Tafelmusik. 
It was actually composed for the 18th century parties!

Anyway, most of the Concerti Grossi (Handel, Corelli, Vivaldi and so on) are ok for parties or, alternatively, some good collection of Opera Arias at low volume.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

_Mais oui_, you can have a party with classical music! It depends on the kind of party and the genre of guests. The party you describe, "cocktails and sweets", sounds ideally suited. I would stay away from symphonies and stick exclusively to chamber and instrumental music. Solo piano or solo violin can be very elegant and baroque concerti are lively. I feel that classical music functions ideally as background to such settings. I have been in cafés that use classical music and the environment is especially inviting to conversation, thought and flair.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

An awesome party will be with your suggestions.

Nachtmusic is a good proposal, as well as Brahms piano pieces.

Teleman's Tafelmusic will be tried right now.

Symphonies are excluded as the rather experienced in this, brotagonist suggests
and violin instrumental will prevail, I think.

As for Schoenberg, it will be the goodnight part,
for the boss and 2-3 disturbing directors hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> ^^^No need for that. A business class ticket will do just fine!


hahaha

all right, but only for people of the same continent

the others will have to wait, for next year's company budget


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> An awesome party will be with your suggestions.
> 
> Nachtmusic is a good proposal, as well as Brahms piano pieces.
> 
> ...


Don't throw out any of the booze your guests don't finish. I can donate it all to my favorite charity.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> all right, but only for people of the same continent
> 
> the others will have to wait, for next year's company budget


Some company! "Titanic Productions?"


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

clara s said:


> As for Schoenberg, it will be the goodnight part,
> for the boss and 2-3 disturbing directors hahaha


Leonard Bernstein used to play Copland's Piano Variations when he wanted to clear a room:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll recommend some Debussy piano works, again... and some Ravel. Simply amazing stuff that would put people in a light/loose mood. But if they're getting too comfortable, you can close it off with some understated Norwegian Black Metal. 
:tiphat:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Leonard Bernstein used to play Copland's Piano Variations when he wanted to clear a room:


very good Mahlerian

so Coplands's variations or any Schoenberg? 

what shall I do? hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Either one! They will leave like Olympic runners!!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Play some popular pieces from Mozart, Vivaldi, and etc. Greatest hits would work. Or you can just go ahead and get the top 100 Masterpieces of Classical Music 1685-1928. http://www.amazon.com/Top-Classical-Music-1685-1928-1-10/dp/B000001VUG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_2


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Play some popular pieces from Mozart, Vivaldi, and etc. Greatest hits would work. Or you can just go ahead and get the top 100 Masterpieces of Classical Music 1685-1928.


Some people will be sorely disappointed not to hear O Fortuna from Orff's Carmina Burana (1935)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe condense it to 50 tracks and shuffle the eras so they get a blend of everything.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

Great music must be listened to.

The only music suitable for background music is some you would never listen to otherwise.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Some years ago I owned an art gallery. For the openings... which are essentially a party with the goal of selling art... we used a mixture of jazz and classical. Among the classical selections were Haydn and Mozart's string quartets, Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusic, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Bach's Brandenburg Concertos... a lot of Baroque music, Gershwin, Ravel, the Montague/Capulet dance from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet as well as his Troika from the Lt. Kije Suite, some Strauss waltzes, etc... Crossing the bridge between classical and jazz we used the Jacques Loussier Trio's variations on Bach, Vivaldi, Satie, etc... as well as the Modern Jazz Quartet's Fontessa, and similar works.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

some nocturnes by chopin maybe
I'd chose something my guests like though, which is mostly more rocklike when I invite something
I don't really mind myself as I think when you are talking you're not really listening anyway and the best kinds of music you have to really listen to to appreciate them


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopin nocturnes absolutely! I have 3 different sets of the nocturnes. Nothing more romantic and poetic. Lends a touch of class to any party. Even more class, if I'm invited!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Once while in college, at a typical college party, I put on Beethoven's op. 2 sonatas, which I was very infatuated with at the time. I honestly thought that the other people at the party would not help but be as excited by them as I was, once they actually heard them. You won't be surprised to learn that I was wrong. Before the first movement was even over, someone put Weezer on the stereo instead. Blecch.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ditto here. Even my Webern failed to move the masses.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Same with my Bartok Fourth String Quartet played by the Emerson!!! But the guests did wind up finishing all the booze. Coincidence?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Play some Ligeti. That'll get the party started. lol


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Play some Ligeti. That'll get the party started. lol


A great way to clear a room!!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A lot of Renaissance music was made for this purpose.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^Just my luck, they would turn my party into a 3 hour prayer meeting!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Leonard Bernstein used to play Copland's Piano Variations when he wanted to clear a room:


Actually that is quite interesting, but I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it. Might stay in the room though. I think that maybe I have a high tolerance for weird music when it is piano.


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

Great question. I’ll be researching others’ (serious) suggestions – I’m always looking for new background music for cocktail parties. 

The music that I normally listen to (large scale symphonic and opera) is not appropriate for parties. As others have suggested, I think that it’s best to avoid dramatic music, and music with a wide dynamic range. I also think it’s best to avoid melancholy music, and music with singing.

I think one of the best choices is classical guitar. I’ve had people who don’t like classical music tell me that they enjoyed this when having cocktails at my house. Suggestions: Pepe Romero and Agustin Barrios.

To keep the energy level up, I think it’s good to change things up once an hour or so. 

My favorite music to accompany dinner is Dvorak Serenade Op.22 – also good for a change of pace during cocktails.

Then perhaps Haydn Piano Trios for another change.

If you want to switch gears at the end of the evening away from classical, consider “Count Basie at the Sands (before Frank)”. (This is a compilation of live instrumental music that Basie played before Sinatra came on stage to sing.)

In my experience its best to have all of the music programmed in a playlist, so it's on autopilot. A single playlist is simplest; several different playlists can be used if you want to control the mood changes.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Walking the walk, Robert! I think there's a lot of wind ensemble music from the classical era that might work as well - serenades and partitas and the like, unfortunately I can't remember specific pieces right now. Also the Schubert Trout quintet and Beethoven sextet seem delightful in any context and I think can survive being mostly drowned out by conversation


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Best idea! Yes! For the guests who are overstaying their welcome, turn up the volume with some atonal music!
> Warning: Keep front door open to prevent guests from running through it!


You mean people wouldn't stay and have an insightful discussion on whether it was truly atonal and what the point of it is?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Note: I was recently at a war memorial site where classical-era music was played to discourage "youths" from "congreagting" and hence vandalism. The unabating tonality made me feel unwelcome and I left pretty sharply! ;-)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Some people will be sorely disappointed not to hear O Fortuna from Orff's Carmina Burana (1935)


perhaps that's in the supplement volume _Masterpieces 1929 onwards_? Or let's hope not


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tonal string quartet / string music suits I think. Otherwise I don't want to put music on that might scare off the guests.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gilberto said:


> You mean people wouldn't stay and have an insightful discussion on whether it was truly atonal and what the point of it is?


In utopia, perhaps. Not in the world I live in unfortunately.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dgee said:


> Note: I was recently at a war memorial site where classical-era music was played to discourage "youths" from "congreagting" and hence vandalism. The unabating tonality made me feel unwelcome and I left pretty sharply! ;-)


Various police departments have experimented with playing classical music as punishment for the inmates and also for crowd dispersal. What a world!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been to clubs (pickup joints, if you insist!) where the music was so darn loud it completely defeated the purpose of meeting new people (women, if you insist!).

So play the Chopin Nocturnes or Brahms Klavierstücke as background music. A nice touch of class!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

excellent proposals and comments

Debussy is welcome, Carmina Burana, Bach's brandenburg concerts, chopin nocturnes etc etc

Norwegian black metal will go just before Schoenberg 


The party will begin shortly

the results late tonight


wish me luck


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sure it will be just fine! Good luck!!!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm sure it will be just fine! Good luck!!!


in case it will not go well,

i have a bottle of old Kentucky bourbon, for anesthetic hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> in case it will not go well,
> 
> i have a bottle of old Kentucky bourbon, for anesthetic hahaha


Save me a shot!!! If we ever go to outer space, we will have to drink it from squeeze tubes!!!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Various police departments have experimented with playing classical music as punishment for the inmates...


I hope they do that to me when my times comes.

My luck, I'll wind up at the prison where they're experimenting with playing new country as punishment for the inmates.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> I hope they do that to me when my times comes.
> 
> My luck, I'll wind up at the prison where they're experimenting with playing new country as punishment for the inmates.


I remember police blasting classical music to disperse a large group of kids hanging out. They left so quickly, you would think the cops were pouring sulfuric acid on them!!! Funniest, yet most pathetic thing I've ever seen! I would have stayed for the final coda.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

clara s said:


> excellent proposals and comments
> 
> Debussy is welcome, Carmina Burana, Bach's brandenburg concerts, chopin nocturnes etc etc
> 
> ...


very good luck!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

clara s said:


> excellent proposals and comments
> 
> Debussy is welcome, Carmina Burana, Bach's brandenburg concerts, chopin nocturnes etc etc
> 
> ...


I would trust some romantic Schoenberg to go over better than Orff. But good luck in any case!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Some romantic Schoenberg, maybe some extroverted Tchaikovsky, some atonal Mozart.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Some romantic Schoenberg, maybe some extroverted Tchaikovsky, some atonal Mozart.


I can't tell how serious you are, but just in case, let me assure you that a lot of Schoenberg's music is just plain late romantic, and would startle the horses about as much as Mahler.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> I can't tell how serious you are, but just in case, let me assure you that a lot of Schoenberg's music is just plain late romantic, and would startle the horses about as much as Mahler.


I'm aware, but around here, that's not the Schoenberg they would be reaching for!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I would have a pretty short stay at a party with carmina burana in the background. Maybe if you'd serve vodkashots to get me into a comfortably numb state......
Baroque concerti or such. Light is the keyword, people want to have a drink and a chat.
Good luck with the party, let us know how it went!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Some romantic Schoenberg, maybe some extroverted Tchaikovsky, some *atonal Mozart*.


Well, there is that famous passage in the 40th...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wugPXulhZls#t=238


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jos said:


> I would have a pretty short stay at a party with carmina burana in the background. Maybe if you'd serve vodkashots to get me into a comfotably numb state......
> Baroque concerti or such. Light is the keyword, people want to have a drink and a chat.
> Good luck with the party, let us know how it went!
> 
> ...


Comfortably numb? I hope that was on purpose.

But if I'm ever at a party where they play Carmina Burana, I'm head banging and looking for some tattooed ladies to emote with.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You want the folks to scatter as with "modern" music, simply play Beethoven's Grosse Fuge or the (glorious to me) fugue from his Hammerklavier Sonata. Both as dissonant as anything you will hear: ugliness for an artistic purpose! What a guy!!!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

science said:


> Comfortably numb? I hope that was on purpose.
> 
> But if I'm ever at a party where they play Carmina Burana, I'm head banging and looking for some tattooed ladies to emote with.


Yep, it was, for some reason that phrase stayed with me , many years ago and probably for the rest of my life......

And once in that state I'll follow your advice and look for the tattooed ladies and stay a bit.... Brilliant characterisation of that piece of music lol :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Liszt's piano transcription of Beethoven's Ninth, the 4th movement?

And Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition? Some may find this familiar if they grew up in the 1970s and listened to the Emerson, Lake, and Palmer version.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally it can all be said in one sentence

"Classical music has got power, even among the most unntrained to it".

I started with the classical music quite scared, but in the end half of the time of the party was spent in classical!

I tried most of the pieces you suggested and the winners were:

1. Shostakovich Jazz suite waltz no 2
2. Schubert serenade
3. Brahms hungarian dances
4. Renaissance music M. Praetorius

Schoenberg was not finally used, but the door was left open, anyway, in case... 

Tattoed ladies were not present, but you would have stayed the whole time, I am sure hahaha

My next party will be in two months, but if you have any ideas, drop them here

*
thanks everyone for the suppport*


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Post your address and let us know what we should bring!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

go on their facebook and play what they like.

all women like michael buble its bascially a fact.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I've been to clubs (pickup joints, if you insist!) where the music was so darn loud it completely defeated the purpose of meeting new people (women, if you insist!).


The meeting in clubs doesn't involve talking most of the time. Or you wait until they get drunk and then go outside with them to have 'a chat' - literally what happens there. The sort of places people drag you to!

If you want to play Ligeti, you could play his 6 bagatelles for wind quintet; some of them are simple and charming and actually moderately fit for parties.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> *The meeting in clubs doesn't involve talking most of the time. Or you wait until they get drunk and then go outside with them to have 'a chat' - literally what happens **there*. The sort of places people drag you to!
> 
> If you want to play Ligeti, you could play his 6 bagatelles for wind quintet; some of them are simple and charming and actually moderately fit for parties.


Wait! Wait! Hold on! You are talking too fast! I'm trying to write all this down!!!

Let's see...."you wait until they get drunk...."


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

BPS said:


> Post your address and let us know what we should bring!


I will keep you posted

next party might not include only cocktails, but food as well

so together with the music you will propose, give me a good recipe too


----------

